# current litters



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are some current litters of mice.

























Little Argente male im keeping









2 litter in one born 1 day apart
































Excuse the mess they were due to be cleaned today but ive spent most of the day helping my dad pack up the furniutre in the room...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

So very adorable!!! Do I spot a BEW? Or is that just the camera? =o)

And the little dove banded? is so squishable!! =oD

Willow xx


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WillowDragon said:


> So very adorable!!! Do I spot a BEW? Or is that just the camera? =o)
> 
> And the little dove banded? is so squishable!! =oD
> 
> Willow xx


thats one has a marking on his bum but im sure there are other in that there that are Bew ill check tomorrow when i get more pictures lol


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Majorly cute :love1


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

What sweet little bubs!


----------

